
AirPlay running on Raspberry Pi - emson
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/564
======
snos
<http://code.google.com/p/airplay-nmt/>

------
patrickod
It's great to see such projects being created even while so few have access to
the beta boards. I'm very interested to see what the community produces once
the first batch are sold and in the hands of users.

------
anykey
I'm really disappointed there wasn't more information on what he was running,
this is something I'd love to set up on my own, with or without the Rasperry
Pi.

~~~
catch23
It was on HN last year: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2431318>

This is the related code: <https://github.com/albertz/shairport/>

~~~
prehensile
Not quite. From Shairport's README.md: "ShairPort does not support AirPlay v2
(video and photo streaming)."

snos has the correct link above, from the beginning of the video, it looks
like he's running airplay-nmt: <http://code.google.com/p/airplay-nmt/>

------
alexbell
Playing around developing for a Rasberry Pi (or 4) is going to be one of the
coolest/most satisfying things I do coding wise in 2012 I think.

~~~
pdmccormick
On the theme of a very rewarding change of perspective and exciting new
possibilities, I'd heartily recommend everyone try their hand at developing
for a small, embedded microcontroller platform. I don't know why sequencing
and flashing LEDs is so satisfying.

That being said, I am excited about the possibilities of Raspberry Pi's, and
hope they can meet their ambitious price point and stay well stocked. The
design is impressive, and I hope they find equal success with the logistics
and supply chain management side of the equation.

~~~
AdamTReineke
I'm slowly working on my first electronics project. I decided to go big though
and I now have 200 RGB LED modules (from 5 strings of GE15 Christmas lights)
hot glued into a 20x10 matrix. I'm still nervous about blowing something out
though, so I'm hesitant to wire up the power. Eventually it will be a
connected to a Arduino Uno with an Ethernet shield. :-) Fun hands-on project
for this software guy.

------
Deejahll
For anyone wondering, the video being played is by Cyriak.
<http://cyriak.co.uk>

~~~
joshu
Cyriak is starting to get some serious play.

This is one of my favorite videos:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9iIgQN5uZE>

------
av500
In other words, software is successfully running on a CPU, this is news?

------
monological
I don't understand why the rpi is so special. Any half-decent hardware
engineer could have built this. They just optimized the BOM to get it to $25
bucks? Someone explain this to me.

~~~
54mf
If anyone could have built it, why didn't anyone build it until now?

~~~
monological
You have projects like <http://beagleboard.org/> (beagle xm $150 and $89
beagle bone), and <http://leaflabs.com/devices/> ($45 maple), which are all
ARM based devices, that have been around for a while. I just don't understand
how these guys got it so cheap, which is why it seems like they just optimized
the bom to get it to where it is. I'll hand it to them though, that is an
impressive feat.

~~~
thelibrarian
The big thing going for them price-wise is that due to them being a charity,
Broadcom is selling them the SoC at prices you would normally only get when
buying millions of them, rather than the thousands that they will actually end
up buying. Plus I think a lot of the engineers etc donated their time, again
because it is an educational charity, thus their R&D was probably very cheap.

Thus we end up getting a device that is smaller and more capable than the
Beagleboard XM (CPU- and graphics-wise) at one sixth of the price.

~~~
monological
See I didn't know this. Now it makes sense why they were able to get it so
cheap. Getting a deal like that w/ Broadcom is pretty difficult to do imagine.

